# Good Inexpensive Vocal Mic?



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Well,not too inexpensive.The other male singer in our band needs a new mic.He has a pretty decent voice but it is pretty weak.Suggestions?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been buying Shure SM57 and SM58 mics on E-bay for around $80 ~ $90.

I'd say it's tough to beat an SM58 for voice for that kind of money. Plus, they're tough as heck. You can pound nails in with them.

I prefer AKG mics but they're not quite as durable and harder to find on E-bay.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i got my sm58 for $100 brand new at a local shop- theyre cheap and easy to find. not the best, but you could spend more to get a lesser mic for sure.
pauls suggestion on the beta is good- theyre not expensive.
the sm57 and 58 is what youd call a cant really go wrong with it kinda thing.
theyre cheap, theyre real solid, theyve been around for years, and with all the mention they get on the internet, you dont see folks saying "dont get that" or "i hated mine and took it back"
i was able to try out a few different mics of differing types and makes and prices, at home, taking my time to play around - without going up above a few hundred bucks a mic, i couldnt justify buying anything costlier than the shures. i got a 57 and a 58 for about $225 brand new.
dont know if its true or not, but the guy in the store tells me recently the betas are coming down in price.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks guys
I use a 58 but was just curious if there was anything better suited for someone with a weaker voice


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

martyb1 said:


> Thanks guys
> I use a 58 but was just curious if there was anything better suited for someone with a weaker voice


Practice. Nuthin harder that turning nuthin' up. Ask Milkman.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

dont be a weak singer! 

also, the Behringer XM8500 is pretty much an SM58 clone. I won one at some band event, and its a great unit - hasnt crapped out or anything and i've had it for 3 years or so. Also, some say its a tiny bit better than the SM58. I compared the two frequency response graphs, and they were the same 

not sure what they go for, but it'll be cheaper than the Shure model.

thought i'd toss it out there


----------

